# Auto top off systems?



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can buy a SMALL auto top off system online or around the panhandle florida area from Pensacola to Destin?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, no clue. I just use a 3 liter sodapop bottle turned upside down just at the water surface. When the water drops, the airbubble makes more water spill out until the level is back up again. I guess you could try it with a smaller bottle, or order a fancy one from a catalog if the local shops can't get you one.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Oldsalt, lol, ghetto but it works! BTW can we see pics of ur setup?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

All I can show you are some old pics of some past tanks. My house is too small to hold many tanks, so right now all I have are 7 freshwater ones. I suppose I can post some pics in the pics section, sure.


----------

